# abmeldung nach vancouver-island



## Jungmefoangler (10. Oktober 2003)

jo,wollt mich eben abmelden:2 wochen vancouver-island #h 
bis dann :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2003)

Vergiss nicht enen Bericht fürs Magazin mitzubringen
Und viel Spass wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## Hummer (10. Oktober 2003)

Guten Flug und viel Spaß! :m

20 Wochen! Boah ey!

Da gibt es doch sicher eine Möglichkeit, einen kleinen Zwischenbericht in´s Board zu stellen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Kunze (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Jungmefoangler!

Da bin ich platt.

Guten Flug und Viel Spaß! :m 

Angelzeugs hast du doch mit - oder. ;+ 

Komm gesund wieder und mit einem ausführlichen Bericht. #h


----------



## saza (10. Oktober 2003)

Moin Jan, 
alles gute und viel Fisch. Du meinst doch wohl 2 Wochen oder gibt es da etwas was wir nicht wissen?
Grüß mir die beiden recht schön. 

Voller Neid......... 

Saza


PS. Um  einen  Bericht mit vielen Bildern wirst Du nicht rum kommen.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (10. Oktober 2003)

ups....2 wochen :q :q bericht kommt dann...#h


----------



## Dorschrobby (10. Oktober 2003)

Alles gute #h


----------



## buggs (10. Oktober 2003)

Viel Spass und dicke Fische, war das ein Schock 20 Wochen ?
Nach ja 2 Wochen sind o.K.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (10. Oktober 2003)

viel spass jan und lach uns nicht aus wenn du wiederkommst wegen unsern kleinen fängen hier


----------



## Jungmefoangler (10. Oktober 2003)

mach ich schon nicht...oder vielleicht doch....  
morgen früh um 7 fahren wa zum flughafen*freu*


----------



## saza (10. Oktober 2003)

Hey Jan, 
#h #h #h # habe viel Fun. Schönen Gruß an deine Guide   
Bis denne

Saza


----------



## Klausi (11. Oktober 2003)

Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (27. Oktober 2003)

bin wieder heile da #h war sehr gut auf vancouver island.ausser dem jahrhundertregen ,der den fluss an dem wir angeln wollten auf knapp 2m erhöht hat :c wir haben trotzdem vorund nachdem regen in anderen und auch in dem hohen fluss lachse gefangen:mein grösster king war ca.25 pf und silberlachse bis knapp über 20 PF.dann natürich auch rotlachse.ich habe meinen ersten fisch mit der fliege gefangen :l ich und mein freund haben jeder ca. 20 kg silberlachs mitgenommen,mussten nicht mal zoll bezahlen.....nächstes jahr wollen wir wahrscheinlich für 5 wochen nach alaska :k  aber die flüge sind ja ziemlich teuer.mal schauen.bären habe ich auch gesehen,2 stück.einen aussm auto und den anderen aus ca.8m entfernung,aber wir hatten ein hund dabei,der die bären vom camp fernhält und die bären sogar aufn baum jagt  da fühlt man sich ziemlich sicher....der bär kam dann auch noch von baum und ist weggelaufen.wir haben auch ein grosses rudel wapitis gesehen und 2 adler.der flug war auch geil ,hatten begleitung und wurden immer mitm auto zu den gates gebracht  und wir durften in einem warteraum mit pc mit internet und fernseher  und 3 gamecubs warten,das war auch nicht schlecht  :m acj ja:wir haben 3 steelheads gefangen.ich den mal die eine war 3 kg und die andere 4-5 kilo.die andere hab ich keine ahnung,aber nicht so gross.wir hätten unter besseren bedingungen wahrschinlcih ohne ende gefangen,aber was solls,gegen das wetter kann man leider nichts machen :e der fluss war übrigens voll mit lachs.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

Schön das du wieder heil zurück bist Jan#h 

Du hast dich ja schon ganz schön besackt in VI.#r 

War das dein erster Trip dorthin?

Vielleicht kanst du noch ein paar Fotos reinstellen. Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (27. Oktober 2003)

war erster trip,bin ja erst 15,vorher war n bisschen schlecht....jedenfalss wenn man alleine fliegt.bilder schau ich mal,die meisten und guten hat mein freund auf einer "normalen kamera" gemaxcht und ich hatte meine nicht so oft dabei,aber ich guck mal nach ein paar guten.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

> aber ich guck mal nach ein paar guten.



:z #6


----------



## Hornpieper (10. November 2003)

Wo bleiben "die guten "???
Bin neugierig!!!

Björn#h


----------

